# which is best moniter



## chandan3 (Nov 15, 2012)

guys suggest me which is best  for playing games wacthing HD movies LG-LGIPS225V OR
dell-ST2320l 
my confustion is tht lg ips225 has ips pannel at so cheap rs 9000 to rs 9500 bt
 dell st2320l has tn pannel  at 10k
which is better to buy.ple anyone giv detail


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought Dell S2240L (IPS panel) for 9,250/- in Bangalore last week.


----------



## chandan3 (Nov 15, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I bought Dell S2240L (IPS panel) for 9,250/- in Bangalore last week.



bro the panel type of dell S2240L is (in-plane switching)


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes.. its IPS..


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 15, 2012)

chandan3 said:


> bro the panel type of dell S2240L is (in-plane switching)



anything wrong with that? Anyways I too feel s2240L is a good buy for the price


----------



## Baker (Nov 16, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I bought Dell S2240L (IPS panel) for 9,250/- in Bangalore last week.



from where u brought .... am also planning for the same


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2012)

^^ Ankit Infotech sp road, bangalore.


----------



## Baker (Nov 16, 2012)

Dell

this is the model right....? i think 9.3k is a good deal....


----------



## arun garg (Nov 16, 2012)

RCuber said:


> I bought Dell S2240L (IPS panel) for 9,250/- in Bangalore last week.



What u think Dell S2240L is better than any samsung led like S22B370H and older dell model ST2220L . what u think which is best in overall performance.


----------



## chandan3 (Nov 16, 2012)

arun garg said:


> What u think Dell S2240L is better than any samsung led like S22B370H and older dell model ST2220L . what u think which is best in overall performance.



bro see this moniter
ASUS VS239H-P
LG IPS236V
DELL S2340L


----------

